# How to gain weight?



## 21705 (Jun 26, 2005)

I really, really need to gain wieght. But I just don't know how to combine weightgain with my IBS. I need things that are high in calories but in the same time are nice to the tummy. I know that triggers can be very different from person to person, but maybe someone could give me some tips to try out? I have tried adding extra fat, and I've been eating chocolate cookies but that triggerd a diarreha attac for me.


----------



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi, I wish I had the answers...I am also underweight. When I read your post it made me wonder if you might have lactose intolerance or celiac disease(wheat/gluten intolerance). I am lactose intolerant but I still "sneak" some dairy products. I am waiting for results about the celiac. Have you tried drinks like Ensure or Boost? I was drinking a Boost in the morning but then I started thinking it was giving me urgent bms. At the end of April I was put on a low dose of Amitriptlin (Elavil). It is used as an antidepressant at higher doses but at low doses it helps with pain and reduces urgency. One side effect is weight gain but I am not really noticing that but my appetie is great! Good luck!


----------



## 22464 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hello, I just wanted to add my two cents. I went through a period where I had to gain some weight. the hard part was finding out what I could eat first. Then its just a matter of eating 6-7,maybe more,meals per day. If you can raise your calories by 500/day you will gain weight slowly and more naturally. Remember to spread the meals out evenly everyday. Body building forums are actually a great place to learn different diets for gaining weight. And it doesnt cost alot of money to make good healthy protein drinks,which can be easily added throughout the day.The most important thing with gaining weight is exersize. A simple walk every evening will work. Just add the right food though, like I said thats very important to find out what your body can take. When i first tried some of the diets, my IBS turned from IBS-C to IBS-D and it wasnt pleasant. The cause was too much protein. Its easier said than done, but work hard at it and it will be easier than you think.


----------

